# Anfänger Ubuntu server 10.04 ftp



## misterdynamit (21. Juni 2010)

Hallo Leute,
eigentlich bin ich nicht der Typ, der in Foren schreibt.Leider hänge ich etwas fest und ich bräuchte euere Hilfe.Ich habe die Ubuntu Server version 10.04 bei mir nach Anleitung installiert.Alles klappt soweit wunderbar.Ich kann auf Mysql,ISPConfig3 zugreifen.Habe hierbei alles vergeben so wie es in den Anleitungen steht.
soweit so gut.Jetzt wollte ich mit Filezilla auf meinen Server zugreifen.Dabei kommt die Fehlermeldung:

Antwort:    220---------- Welcome to Pure-FTPd [privsep] [TLS] ----------
Antwort:    220-You are user number 1 of 50 allowed.
Antwort:    220-Local time is now 14:11. Server port: 21.
Antwort:    220-This is a private system - No anonymous login
Antwort:    220-IPv6 connections are also welcome on this server.
Antwort:    220 You will be disconnected after 15 minutes of inactivity.
Befehl:    USER christian
Antwort:    331 User christian OK. Password required

Wahrscheinlich kann er die Domäne nicht auflösen.
Meine Frage ist:
1. Was muß ich tun,dass ich auf meinen Server zugreifen kann.
2.Bei der Ubuntu Server version 10.04 Anleitung steht ganz am Ende von der Konfiguration der Satz:If the Ubuntu server that you've just set up in this tutorial is an  OpenVZ container (virtual machine), usw.
Dann kommt der Satz
VPSID=101 usw. 
Was muss ich hierbei tun.
Bevor sich hier jemand aufregt.Ich habe den Server nur zu Testzwecken
aufgebaut und Weiterbildung für mich.Der Server soll nicht in Zukunft ins Netz gehen.
Für euere Antworten bedanke ich mich im voraus.


----------



## Till (21. Juni 2010)

Zu 1) aus dem ISPConfig FAQ:

http://www.faqforge.com/linux/contr...ian-or-ubuntu-linux-by-disable-name-rsolving/

zu 2) Hast Du denn überhaupt einen Virtuellen Server, der auf der Software OpenVZ basiert?


----------



## misterdynamit (21. Juni 2010)

Vielen Dank für deine schnelle Hilfe.
Bei diesem Ubuntupaket sind  Apache Web Server , Postfix Mail-Server , MySQL, BIND -Nameserver oder  MyDNS , PureFTPd , SpamAssassin, ClamAV
installiert.
zu deiner ersten Frage:Habe die Anleitung von ISPConfig FAQ genommen.Hier der Link:
http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-server-ubuntu-10.04-lucid-lynx-ispconfig-3.
zu Frage2 :Ich habe das mit OpenVZ gelesen.Ich habe das Gefühl mir fehlt noch ein Paket.Bei der Installationsanweisug steht als letztes:
*22 Weitere Hinweise*

 Wenn die Ubuntu -Server , die Sie gerade haben in diesem Tutorial set  ist ein OpenVZ -Container (Virtual Machine) , sollten Sie dies tun, auf  der Host-System ( Ich gehe davon aus ,  dass die ID des OpenVZ- Container 101 -  ersetzen Sie es mit der richtigen VPSID auf  Ihrem System ):
 VPSID = 101
  für die GAP in chown DAC_READ_SEARCH SETGID SETUID NET_BIND_SERVICE  NET_ADMIN SYS_CHROOT SYS_NICE chown DAC_READ_SEARCH SETGID SETUID  NET_BIND_SERVICE NET_ADMIN SYS_CHROOT SYS_NICE
  tun
vzctl set $ VPSID - Fähigkeit $ { } GAP : on - sparen
Fertig.


Damit konnte ich gar nichts anfangen.


----------



## Till (22. Juni 2010)

Beantworte doch erstmal meine Frage zu 2) Ich habe hier die Vermutung dass Du da gerade was zu konfigurieren versuchst, was Dein System überhaupt nicht betrifft und Du damit höchstens was kaputt machst.


----------



## misterdynamit (22. Juni 2010)

Haha,das haste recht.
Habe gestern Abend irgentwie fertig gebracht,den FTP Server abzuschiessen.Ist aber nicht schlimm.Wie gesagt ist ja nur ein Projekt das nicht wirklich wichtig ist. Zu deiner Fage 2 habe ich erst mal nachlesen müssen was du von mir willst.Openvz hat der Server nicht. So wie ich das herausgelesen habe kann das mein Server nicht.Wie gesagt ist nicht schlimm.Nun habe ich noch eine Frage,bei den vielen Ubuntu,Centos und Suseversionen.Was für eine Software für i386 muss ich nehmen,damit ich einen FTP Server,Openvz,Mysql,ISPConf und Squirrelmail zum laufen bekomme.Das alles ist nur ein Lernprozess.Ein Dankeschön für deine Bemühungen.


----------



## Till (22. Juni 2010)

> Openvz hat der Server nicht. So wie ich das herausgelesen habe kann das  mein Server nicht.


Das muss er ja auch nicht, es bringt keinerlei Vorteile für den Einzelserver.



> Nun habe ich noch eine Frage,bei den vielen Ubuntu,Centos und  Suseversionen.Was für eine Software für i386 muss ich nehmen,damit ich  einen FTP Server,Openvz,Mysql,ISPConf und Squirrelmail zum laufen  bekomme.


Das einfachste und stabilste setup ist:

http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-server-debian-lenny-ispconfig3


----------



## misterdynamit (22. Juni 2010)

Danke,werde ich ausprobieren.Neues Spiel neues Glück.Was macht nicht alles wenn man arbeitslos ist.


----------



## misterdynamit (25. Juni 2010)

Hallo,
möchte mich nochmals bedanken,habe Debian5 aufgespielt,
alles funktioniert,kann mich einloogen.
Danke


----------

